# Movie Recommendations



## SockHead (Aug 24, 2012)

If you saw a movie recently and you liked it, tell us why! Try to post some things you didn't like too. Also, try to hold off on any spoilers. That's just not cool.


```
[b]Title:[/b]

[b]Rating: (G, PG, PG-13, or R)[/b]

[b]Genre:[/b]

[b]Plot:[/b]

[b]Critique:[/b]

[b]My Score:[/b] 1-5/5 Stars
```


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 24, 2012)

Title: ParaNorman

Plot: A weird boy named Norman can talk to the dead, seperating him from being "normal." (I also have to mention that the movie is VERY DIFFERENT from the ads, so don't really take the commericials into account.)

Critique: (Is this the Pros and Cons?) What I found great about the movie was that its uniquely different from, say, Twilight or Toy Story. They actually spent months/maybe years on 1hour and a half of stopmotion film! It's twisting plot leaves audiences at the edge of their seat. The only bad thing was nothing, besides a few flat jokes.

Rating: 4.8/5


----------



## Mino (Aug 24, 2012)

Recent movies I've seen?  So no Godfather?

Title: Total Recall

Plot: Colin Farrell is an Australian who may or may not actually be a secret agent.

Critique: Terribly average action schlock.

Rating: 2/5


----------



## SockHead (Aug 24, 2012)

Mino said:


> Recent movies I've seen?  So no Godfather?



Post any movies you would recommend. Don't necessarily have to be recent.


----------



## Jelloparty (Aug 24, 2012)

Title: Hocus Pocus

Plot: A virign teenage guy is a dingus and lights this black candle and some witches come back to life and terrorize some town for Halloween. This talking black cat helps this dingus and his girlfriend out and his lil sister tags along and YA GOTTA WATCH THE MOVIE TO FIND OUT! It's made by Disney so ya know its good.

Critique: The hot blonde witch never shows you da goods if ya know what I mean WINK

Rating: 3/5, but since it has a talking cat it gets a 4/5


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 24, 2012)

Title: Red state 
Plot: I recommend you watch this movie without knowing anything about it, it makes the movie that much better.
Critique: A very interesting and unique movie with maaaany  unexpected turn of events. Directed by Kevin smith which is a plus. Only bad things about it are 1. Its a tiny bit confusing not to the point where you have to watch it twice it constant rewinds just pay attention. 2 the first 15 mins or so make it seem like it's going to be a very boring stupid, so just get over the 15 min mark or so you'll know when the humps over. On a side note there are a pair of boobs at the beginning ( on a phone so very mildly nsfw) those two minor complaints will quickly be over looked sue to the greatness from the rest of the film.
Rating: one of my favorite movies 4.8/5


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 26, 2012)

Title: Professor Layton and the Eternal Diva
Plot: Prof. Layton, Luke, and friends go on a mystery as they solve the secret of eternal life.
Critique: Incorporates many music from the game, like "Puzzles" and "The Plot Thickens." The only bad thing was a bit of the voice acting.
Rating: 4/5

Title: Animal Crossing
Plot: Ai moves in to Animal Village and discovers her journey through it.
Critique: Animation is very much like Prof. Layton Eternal Diva movie. The appearance is somewhat cute and maybe mysterious. The looks stay true to its core. While the characters were highly developed, I did find Rosie somewhat reeeaalllllyyyy hyper, and Alfonso having pink furniture in the movie, but they keep the catchphrases (and the "crushes" animals gossip about > ]
Rating: 3.8/5


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 26, 2012)

Title: The Amazing Spider-Man

Plot: A re-telling of Spider-Man's origin, just so Sony doesn't have to give the film rights back to Marvel.

Critique: It's a good film. I do have some gripes with the plot and the marketing aspect of the film, but that's going to delve into spoiler territory. Web swinging was pretty awesome, cast was pretty spot-on, especially with Uncle Ben. I also like how the movie is foreshadowing future movie plot lines, so it's going to be like the NolanBats trilogy, where the entire film feels like one giant movie, instead of 1 movie with two sequels.

Rating: 3.5/5 Stars.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 28, 2012)

Title: Chronicle

Plot: What would happen if you gained super power and you were an emo kiddie?

Critique: I love the way it was filmed. You only saw what was on the video cameras that were being used, security cameras, etc. I connected with the characters like I haven't in a while with any other characters.

Rating: 5/5


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 28, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Title: Chronicle
> 
> Plot: What would happen if you gained super power and you were an emo kiddie?
> 
> ...


Great movie, I recommend as well.


----------



## SockHead (Sep 2, 2012)

*Title:* _American Psycho_

*Rating:* R

*Plot:* A wealthy New York investment banking executive hides his alternate psychopathic ego from his co-workers and friends as he escalates deeper into his illogical, gratuitous fantasies. (IMDb)

*Critique:* Very very awesome movie that has a deeper meaning if you're looking for one. The ending is up to interpretation and I think that's what makes it a great movie. There are bloody scenes, but you never see the actual kill in the shot, which also makes it great for someone who doesn't like that kind of stuff, or if you just like to create your own image of what happened. Not watching any of the batman movies, I have to say Christian Bale plays this main character great. Would recommend it to anyone who likes Crime/Drama movies.

*4/5 stars*


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 2, 2012)

SockHead said:


> *Title:* American Psycho
> 
> *Plot:* A wealthy New York investment banking executive hides his alternate psychopathic ego from his co-workers and friends as he escalates deeper into his illogical, gratuitous fantasies. (IMDb)
> 
> ...


I think we should add the movie rating, so you know- kids won't end up watching stuff like Final Destination


----------



## SockHead (Sep 3, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I think we should add the movie rating, so you know- kids won't end up watching stuff like Final Destination



You've got a good point. Added it to the first post.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 4, 2012)

Title: Spirited Away
Rating: PG, for scary scenes
Plot: Chihiro moves to a new home, but problems occur; as she goes to their home, her dad gets lost and takes a "shortcut (Thanks ). They go to an "amusement park" and eat there. Her parents end up turning into pigs and Chihiro has to find a way to escape from this "dream world."
Critique: Great music and plot. They could have done a bit work on voice acting for English dub, but I have no problems. Animation was really breathtaking, way more unique than those popular 3D movies (only exception is claymation, like Coraline or ParaNorman.)
My Score: 4.6/5


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 8, 2012)

Title: Survival Not Guaranteed
Rating: R (though I'm really not sure why. It should have been PG-13)
Plot: An introverted girl named Darius spends her days slaving away at an internship at a magazine. One day, an ad is put into a newspaper from a man claiming that he is looking for a partner to go back in time with him. Darius is lucky enough to be one of the interns picked to go. But after her boss, a womanizer and a lazy-ass, ends up blowing his chance to talk to the man, Darius is sent in. The man is taken by her boldness and she soon undergoes training. During the training she begins to question whether this man is truly crazy, or just a misunderstood genius. Meanwhile, her boss tries to ignite his old high school flame.
Rating: 3.9/5.
The entire movie is good until the ending. It was a very unique and enjoyable movie, and it would have gotten a 4.5 if it weren't for the odd choice of ending. But if you want something different than the movies out right now, this would be my recommendation, because it is incredibly well written with very moving and three dimensional characters.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 9, 2012)

Title: The Girl Who Leapt Through Time (2006 anime)
Rating: I think it's not rated, otherwise it's aimed towards the teens
Plot: Makoto has a pretty bad life, until she's hit  with the powers of time-leaping. She uses it to help her friends, but much to her "help," SHE is the one who is being affected.
Critique: Animation is bright and colorful. The movie can be a bit confusing,but it works. The stuff she does are much similar to what one would do in real life. The ending is pretty sad. The music is amazing, if you like Prof. Layton music, the soundtrack is for you.
My Score: 5


----------



## Psychonaut (Nov 1, 2012)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
Rated R

Dr. Gonzo is at it again! 
A dude goes tripping off an assortment of drugs while on a trip to Vegas for the Mint 400, the premier desert race

Also an amazing book
Starring jhony deep as fat balding man

5/5 bretty good


----------



## Mino (Nov 1, 2012)

Psychonaut said:


> Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
> Rated R
> 
> Dr. Gonzo is at it again!
> ...



Don't take any guff from these ****ing swine.


----------



## Dustbunnii (Nov 11, 2012)

I haven't seen it recently, but I enjoyed it so...

Title: What Dreams May Come
Rated PG-13
Plot: (from imdb) "Chris Neilson dies to find himself in a heaven more amazing than he could have ever dreamed of. There is one thing missing: his wife. After he dies, his wife, Annie killed herself and went to hell. Chris decides to risk eternity in hades for the small chance that he will be able to bring her back to heaven."

I don't consider myself to be a very good criticizer or a good rater of movies, so I'm not going to rate or critique it.
It's definitely a romance film, but not something I would call a chick-flick by any means. My boyfriend and I both really enjoyed it, and neither of us really like romance movies, and especially not chick-flicks.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 19, 2012)

I just saw Wreck-It-Ralph this past weekend. I knew it was going to be good but I wasn't expecting it to be wonderful <3 go see it before it's too late!


----------



## crystal_skull (Nov 19, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> I just saw Wreck-It-Ralph this past weekend. I knew it was going to be good but I wasn't expecting it to be wonderful <3 go see it before it's too late!



I was thinking about taking my little brother (who is 4) to go see it but I didnt know if it was worth it. Ill probably go see it now.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 20, 2012)

crystal_skull said:


> I was thinking about taking my little brother (who is 4) to go see it but I didnt know if it was worth it. Ill probably go see it now.



Worth it. I was next to a little kid during the movie and he was laughing the whole time. Not sure if he understood the movie but that's not the point lol.


----------



## SockHead (Nov 20, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Worth it. I was next to a little kid during the movie and he was laughing the whole time. Not sure if he understood the movie but that's not the point lol.



I'm pretty sure anyone can understand a movie like Wreck it Ralph.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 24, 2012)

SockHead said:


> I'm pretty sure anyone can understand a movie like Wreck it Ralph.


not really. While there was a lot of childish humor, there were a lot of references and cameos that not a lot of people would get. And the story and "message" are pretty great, too!


----------



## SockHead (Nov 26, 2012)

*Title:* _Lincoln_

*Rating:* PG-13

*Plot:* Abraham Lincoln tries to pass Amendment 13 to abolish slavery. 

*Critique:* If you're looking for a movie about the civil war, you won't find this in Lincoln. 95% of this movie is about passing the law the abolishes slavery. Although that's not what I expected, I definitely knew what I was getting into. Most of this movie is just talking and while some shots were really cool, a lot of it was just a history lesson. My favorite scene was when Lincoln was describing a dream near the beginning. The shot looked exactly like a dream. They couldn't have made it look any better than they did. I was worried about whether or not they were going to show the assassination. *spoilers* They didn't, so you could just play it in your head instead of them feeding it to you. I like that about this movie. Makes you create a picture of most things they're talking about like the war, slavery, and the assassination.

*My Score: 4/5 Stars*


----------



## Trundle (Nov 26, 2012)

Title: Underdog

Rating: G

Plot: A mad scientists injects a needle into a dog who becomes super strong, fast, a good listener, and can somehow fly. The dog kicks the scientist and then the whole lab catches on fire somehow. The dog saves the world.

Critique: it actually sucked

My Score: -25/5 Stars


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 28, 2012)

E765 said:


> Title: Underdog
> 
> Rating: G
> 
> ...



I liked Underdog :/ lol


----------



## sunillasanthasilva (Dec 5, 2012)

I highly recommend the movie Dark Knight - the one with Heath Ledger as the Joker, It's very entertaining.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 2, 2013)

Title: Face off
Plot: A villain puts a bomb in some place that will explode in a few days if nobody cuts the bomb's wires. So a police man under goes surgery to switch faces with the villain, so he can find out where the bomb is from another villain. But the police cant escape from the jail once he finds the bomb. So he starts shooting every one and escapes, jumps into the water and almost dies. Then the guy whos is the villian in the police man's face  breaks the bomb and saves the day.

The police man dies at the end. Search the movie on netflix

 Rated: R


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 2, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> not really. While there was a lot of childish humor, there were a lot of references and cameos that not a lot of people would get. And the story and "message" are pretty great, too!



Wreck it ralph has princess daisy in it I think


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 2, 2013)

Pokemon 2000 the Movie, nuff' said.

But seriously, Inception is a really great movie, I recommend it to anybody who likes movies where you need to think a lot about what's going on. It's pretty intense.


----------



## Mino (Jan 3, 2013)

Title: Django Unchained

Rating: R

Plot: Dentist/bounty hunter Dr. King Schultz (played by Christoph Waltz, AKA Hans Landa from Inglourious Basterds) teams up with freed slave Django (Jamie Foxx) to shoot bad guys and just maybe rescue Django's wife from evil slave owner Calvin Candie (Leonardo DiCaprio). Blood and violence everywhere.

Critique: People are saying it's Tarantino's best since Pulp Fiction, but I wouldn't go that far. Still, it's quite the thrill with some incredible acting by Waltz, Samuel L. Jackson, and DiCaprio. If you've liked any of the Tarantino movies you've seen (Reservoir Dogs, Pulp Fiction, Kill Bill, the aforementioned Inglourious Basterds, etc.), then see this movie. If you like action movies in general, then see this movie, too.

My Score: 4/5 Stars


----------



## SockHead (Jan 10, 2013)

Title: The Hobbit

Rating: PG-13

Plot: A younger and more reluctant Hobbit, Bilbo Baggins, sets out on a "unexpected journey" to the Lonely Mountain with a spirited group of Dwarves to reclaim a their stolen mountain home from a dragon named Smaug.

Critique: I didn't really have any expectation going into this film other than I knew it was really long but also had a lot of action. It _does_ have a lot of action and is *very* fast paced, which is one thing I like about this movie. Long movies are usually a drag but the action complemented it perfectly. I didn't read the book, but from what I saw, the setting of this world is really cool. The CGI was great and it didn't pull me out of the movie once. The beginning was a little slow, but after that it was fine. Looking for to The Hobbit 2.

My Score: 4/5 Stars


----------



## oath2order (Jan 16, 2013)

Mino said:


> Title: Django Unchained
> 
> Rating: R
> 
> ...



Just saw the movie tonight. I agree, that movie was really good. Though I'm not quite sure if the bloodsplatters from the bad guys were supposed to be overly exaggerated or not.


----------



## Sora (Jan 16, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Title: The Hobbit
> 
> Rating: PG-13
> 
> ...



I'm just wondering how they'll make 3 movies? They have it set up but it seems like it won't run smoothy, rather 1... 2... 3... if you know what I mean.


----------



## SockHead (Jan 16, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I'm not quite sure if the bloodsplatters from the bad guys were supposed to be overly exaggerated or not.



I haven't seen the movie yet. But I mean come on, it's Tarantino.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 16, 2013)

SockHead said:


> I haven't seen the movie yet. But I mean come on, it's Tarantino.



It's the first Tarantino film I've seen >.>


----------



## SockHead (Jan 16, 2013)

oath2order said:


> It's the first Tarantino film I've seen >.>


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 16, 2013)

LOL. I recommend The Titanic, but I dont remember much of the details. It's too much of a love story.


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2013)

Title: Glee the 3D Concert Movie

Rating: PG

Plot: dey perform a concert

Critique: Not ver well done but if u liek glee u shud watch it. shudve made a glee movie not a concert fml

My Score: 3.5/5


----------



## Roel (Jan 21, 2013)

Title: Spirited Away

Rating: Rated PG for some scary moments

Plot: A girl gets lost in a fantasy world.

Critique: I can't explain how much I love the movie and how good it is, you just have to watch it and see it yourself.

My Score: 5/5 Stars


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jan 21, 2013)

Title: Dredd

Rating: R

Plot: A deal goes wrong. Dredd has to get the **** out.

Critique: Most of the popular and new movies have been posted, so here's something a little different. Dredd is the remake of 1995's Judge Dredd starring Sylvester Stallone. This is an action movie that flew under the radar. I know it flew under mine. I'm not a big action fan, but this one did it for me. There's no romantic subplot. No underlying message. Just entertaining action, from start to finish. It's gritty, it's violent, it's fun, and that's it. Check your brain at the door.

My score: 8/10 banana hammocks


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 21, 2013)

Title: Spiderman,
 Rating, PG, I belive.



  Plot:  What ******* dosn't know the topic of spider man? (no offence) Well, the villains of the movie are Green Goblin, thats it.
   Peter Parker's uncle dies, blah


----------



## Trundle (Jan 21, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> Title: Spiderman,
> Rating, PG, I belive.
> 
> 
> ...



I heard Spider Man is a movie about a baking soda and vinegar volcano experiment gone wrong and Peter Parker turning into a superhero by the name of "Magma Boy".


----------



## Elijo (Jan 21, 2013)

*Title:* Wreck It Ralph
*Rating:* PG
*Genre:* Family Cartoon Gaming Comedy

*Plot:* Your average villain guy (whos name is Ralph) works in a game called Fix-It-Felix Jr. Every night he sees all the glory Felix gets after the arcade closes like medals, pie and other crud that heroes usually get. Ralph has to live in a dump, while Felix lives in a huge penthouse. Ralph game-chomps (is that how you say it?) to prove to the house-people that he can get a medal too and finally get some recognition. Along the way he meets Vanellope, Sergeant Calhoun and other game characters. Figure the rest out...

*Critique:* I sincerely enjoyed the movie and I especially laughed at some parts of the movie. Most of the movie was up to my expectations, but some parts was higher than what I expected in a movie. I almost cried in one part of a movie... When the movie ended I was like "wow". I totally recommend watching this movie if you love watching family comedy movies. There is especially a good message in this movie.
*Rating:* 4.9/5 Shiny Stars!


----------



## Bambi (Jan 28, 2013)

*Title:* The Last Unicorn
*Rating:* I'm guessing G. Although there are some things that could be scary to youngsters
*Type of film:* Animated
*Plot:* A unicorn must embark on a journey to find out if she is indeed "the last unicorn". Along her way she meets an interesting mix of characters and must make a life altering decision.

*Review:* This has to be my favorite childhood movie. The voice casting, animation and storyline are all top notch. I recommend this movie to ANYONE. Most especially those with an artistic mind. I can't say anything else about this movie except "Watch it asap" 

*Rating:* 5/5


----------



## SockHead (Feb 2, 2013)

Saw *Django Unchained* last night and it was just.. omg.. Probably in my top 10 movies. Really, it's ****ing awesome. Yeah it's almost 3 hours long but I was on the edge of my seat the whole time. If you've got 3 hours to kill and you're still wondering if you should go see this movie, you're overthinking it. It's awesome awesome aweSOME AWESOME AWESOME. **** IT'S GOOD. *Rated R* and all the jazz, I give it *5/5 stars*. Really good, go see it. (Unless you hate violence. In that case, don't even go near this movie)

*Also I added genre to the first post so, add that to all your posts from here on out*


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2013)

Kumarock11 said:


> *Title:* Wreck It Ralph
> *Rating:* PG
> *Genre:* Family Cartoon Gaming Comedy
> 
> ...



I really do need to see this...


----------



## SecondSider (Mar 31, 2013)

Title: Django Unchained

Rating: R, for strong graphic violence throughout, a vicious fight, language and some nudity

Genre: Western

Plot: A freed slave gets the help of a German bounty hunter to rescue his wife from a sadistic slave owner.

Critique: It's really violent, but it's Quentin Tarantino. That's what I actually really liked about it. I loved it so much, I can't even describe it. It's one of my favourites, as with many of Tarantino's other films.

My Score: 5/5 Stars


----------



## Lauren (Apr 4, 2013)

Title: crank

Rating: (R)

Genre: Action

Plot: The hit-man Chev Chelios is poisoned by the criminal Verona and his friend and doctor Miles advises him that he must keep his adrenaline in an upper level to stay alive. Chev meets his girlfriend Eve and together he looks for Verona to kill him

Critique: my most fave film of all time! It gets your heart racing and Jason Statham, not only a great actor but very pleasing to the eye! 

My Score: 5 Stars


----------



## Aloha (Apr 7, 2013)

Title:Hachi:A Dog's Tale
RatingG
Genre:I'm not quite sure
Plot:In short a college teacher finds a Akita and takes care of it and bonds with him over the years.One day at where he works,the teacher has a heart attack and dies never returning to the train platform where Hachi waits.Hachi waits for the next 9 years.In the end Hachi dies and is reunited with his master in heaven.

[SYNOPSIS]So a Akita(Not to be mistaken with a Shiba Inu) comes from Japan to the US.While on a cart his cage falls off.A college teacher finds this dog in a cage.He decides to take care of him for the time being.After bringing him home and his wife stronly disagrees,he decides to go against this.The wife gets a call how someone wants to adopt Hachi(the name on his tag) but the wife seeing how close the husband and the dog are says someone already adopted Hachi.(Speed up ahead) They bond over the many years and Hachi grows bigger.One day the college professor goes to college to teach.He has a heart attack,and dies.He never came back from the train station which Hachi would wait for his master every day to come back and greet him.Hachi waited and waited but still no master.He waits there at the exact spot near the train station for 9 years.After the wife moved and she comes back,seeing Hachi,she talks to him about how long he must have waited and how the master won't come back.But he just sits there and the local vendors around the station cry at this.At last she leaves and Hachi continues sitting there.As time passed it starts to snow.Then Hachi closes his eyes and he dies.He has a vision of his master coming home from the train station and they embrace each other once more.Then they went to heaven together.
Critique:It's perfect just one thing.Bring tissue boxes.You will cry your eyes out.Prepare for a tissue massacre 
Rating:It broke my scale.BEST.MOVIE.EVER!


----------

